# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy tiện siêu chính xác Ultra precision lathe

## camvinh

Mình ở trường Đại học Thanh Hoa thành phố Bắc Kinh, lab mình tự chế máy tiện siêu chính xác, độ phân giải lên tới 10nm, với độ chính xác tới 1 micromet, độ nhám bề mặt nhỏ hơn 10nm, cắt 1 phát là bóng như gương, không có vết cắt gì luôn. Nếu bạn nào có làm liên quan đến lĩnh vực này, hoan nghênh các bạn gửi mail camvinh@163.com cho mình cùng nhau thảo luận, học hỏi, cảm ơn!

----------

biết tuốt, CBNN, CKD, CQV, emptyhb, Gamo, iamnot.romeo, mactech, Minh Phi Nguyen, solero, Tân Trần Văn, terminaterx300, truongkiet

----------


## elenercom

Sai số 1 micro mét. Phong Thánh thôi

----------


## terminaterx300

xin hỏi hệ truyền động bằng vitme hay linear servo nhỉ.

----------


## MinhPT

Có lẽ phải giao lưu với cụ này mới xứng tầm:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hy vọng bạn chia sẽ thêm về máy để được mở rộng tầm mắt.

----------


## Nam CNC

hệ máy này trượt bằng đệm khí nén , ụ spindle cũng dùng air bearing , quan trọng những bệ này nước nào chế tạo , ụ spindle nươc nào làm , còn hệ dẫn động thì đợi chủ thớt bật mí xem dùng hệ gị ......


1 phát bóng như gương thì dùng dao mảnh kim cương , không tì vết là do máy trượt và quay rất em nhờ đệm khí nên không tì vết , còn cái độ chính xác 1 micro thì chắc độ chính xác trong phòng thí nghiệm.


việc chơi 1 phát bóng như gương không tì vết bằng mắt thường nhận biết thì ong jingdao đi tham gia MTA chơi lâu rồi , ổng phay nhôm mấy cái gương be bé tặng khách chơi , năm nay điêu khắc trên trứng gà.

----------


## camvinh

> xin hỏi hệ truyền động bằng vitme hay linear servo nhỉ.


linear servo bạn ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## camvinh

Bệ khí đệm đều làm ở TQ hết, động cơ, điều khiển và cảm biến mua ở nước ngoài

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## camvinh

Đây là hình lúc gia công mặt gương lồi

Bàn tròn

Kính Fresnel (bản này bị lỗi)

Gương phản xạ dùng trong máy laser

Gương cầu lõm

----------

CKD, Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, Nam CNC

----------


## terminaterx300

> [/CENTER]


cái spindle này tốc độ nhiu nhỉ, thấy chấu ghi có 2000rpm thôi. chắc phải cân bằng động lại

----------


## camvinh

> cái spindle này tốc độ nhiu nhỉ, thấy chấu ghi có 2000rpm thôi. chắc phải cân bằng động lại


tối đa 2000rpm, thường thì mình xài 1000rpm trở lại

----------


## terminaterx300

> tối đa 2000rpm, thường thì mình xài 1000rpm trở lại


nếu vậy tốc độ gia công khá chậm nhỉ. vì bên mình có loại tiện 10.000rpm mà để đạt độ bóng bóng chưa bằng thế này cũng ko nhanh lắm

----------


## Tuấn

Chủ thớt cho hỏi bạn tham gia công đoạn nào khi chế cái máy tiện này ?

----------


## camvinh

> nếu vậy tốc độ gia công khá chậm nhỉ. vì bên mình có loại tiện 10.000rpm mà để đạt độ bóng bóng chưa bằng thế này cũng ko nhanh lắm


uhm, cái này nó bóng không có yêu cầu tốc độ cắt nhanh, mà phải đảm bảo không có run động và dao cắt phải tốt

----------


## camvinh

> Chủ thớt cho hỏi bạn tham gia công đoạn nào khi chế cái máy tiện này ?


Mình không tham gia chế tạo máy này, mình chỉ dùng máy này để nghiên cứu chế tạo siêu chính xác thôi

----------

CKD

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác cho cái ảnh tổng thể máy cho anh em xem mở tầm mắt chứ chụp vậy ai biết của hãng nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## camvinh

> Bác cho cái ảnh tổng thể máy cho anh em xem mở tầm mắt chứ chụp vậy ai biết của hãng nào


Máy tự chế không có của hãng nào cả, ngang tầm với Precitech

----------


## hung1706

Em có 1 số quan tâm nhỏ: 
1/ Sản phẩm hướng đến là gì và quan trọng là khả năng cung ứng dịch vụ bên anh như thế nào. Việc show hình không đồng nghĩa là anh là chủ sở hữu những gì có trong hình đó và cũng không có cơ sở để chứng minh điều gì cả.
2/ Về kỹ thuật, khi show hình ảnh hoặc clip nên có mô tả cụ thể quy trình gia công từ khâu chọn vật liệu gia công cũng như chọn dao cắt...chế độ gia công...vv. Càng cụ thể chi tiết càng thu hút người tham gia trao đổi.
3/ Như một số câu hỏi trên thì riêng cá nhân em thắc mắc như: hệ máy đá sử dụng trượt đệm khí thì sao sử dụng linear mà ko dùng vitme bi (câu này khá ngược nhưng dòng họ thằng cắt dây Mitsu nó dùng đệm khí + vitme bi, em cũng có test qua đệm khí mà kích khí vô yếu áp thì ông linear đẩy chưa chắc ngon ). Spindle trục chính nếu dùng Air bearing thì 1000 2000 rpm là hơi sai sai như anh Terminaterx300 có thắc mắc.
Thanks !

----------


## Ga con

Gia công chính xác không cần tốc độ cao đâu, càng cao rung động càng nhiều, ở cấp độ nm (nanomet) thì càng phải cân nhắc.

Ngày xưa mình cũng làm trong ngành bán dẫn, chưa được đứng hay xem tận mắt mà chỉ được xem datasheet mấy cái máy mài wafer (mài cấp độ nm), đĩa mài không lớn, chạy airbearing tốc độ max khoảng 3.000rpm thôi.

Đối với hệ cơ đời mới, linear servo họ khoe nano motion chứ vít me bi ít thấy ông nào dám khoe. Muốn gia công ở cấp độ um thì máy phải tính ở độ chia nm.

Thanks.

----------

camvinh, CKD, vusvus

----------


## camvinh

> Em có 1 số quan tâm nhỏ: 
> 1/ Sản phẩm hướng đến là gì và quan trọng là khả năng cung ứng dịch vụ bên anh như thế nào. Việc show hình không đồng nghĩa là anh là chủ sở hữu những gì có trong hình đó và cũng không có cơ sở để chứng minh điều gì cả.
> 2/ Về kỹ thuật, khi show hình ảnh hoặc clip nên có mô tả cụ thể quy trình gia công từ khâu chọn vật liệu gia công cũng như chọn dao cắt...chế độ gia công...vv. Càng cụ thể chi tiết càng thu hút người tham gia trao đổi.
> 3/ Như một số câu hỏi trên thì riêng cá nhân em thắc mắc như: hệ máy đá sử dụng trượt đệm khí thì sao sử dụng linear mà ko dùng vitme bi (câu này khá ngược nhưng dòng họ thằng cắt dây Mitsu nó dùng đệm khí + vitme bi, em cũng có test qua đệm khí mà kích khí vô yếu áp thì ông linear đẩy chưa chắc ngon ). Spindle trục chính nếu dùng Air bearing thì 1000 2000 rpm là hơi sai sai như anh Terminaterx300 có thắc mắc.
> Thanks !


Chào bạn, mình đăng bài này lên chỉ để chia sẻ với mọi người, chứ mình cũng không có ý định gì khác, nhưng nếu có người cần liên hệ gia công, mình rất hoan nghênh. 
Gia công siêu chính xác thì về công nghệ gia công nó cũng như gia công bình thường thôi, nhưng cái cần chú ý là máy phải chống rung tốt, dao phải bén, và thông số gia công phải hợp lý. Về vật liệu thì nếu dùng dao kim cương thì chỉ gia công được đồng, nhôm và 1 số kim loại màu khác, chứ sắc thép thì chịu.
Theo nguyên lý cơ cấu máy thì, cơ cấu càng đơn giản càng tốt, nếu thêm vitme thì sai số của máy là sai số của động cơ cộng với sai số của vitme, thế nên sẽ giảm độ chính xác xuống.
Về tốc độ trục chính thì bạn xem bạn ý kiến của bạn "Ga con"

----------


## camvinh

> Gia công chính xác không cần tốc độ cao đâu, càng cao rung động càng nhiều, ở cấp độ nm (nanomet) thì càng phải cân nhắc.
> 
> Ngày xưa mình cũng làm trong ngành bán dẫn, chưa được đứng hay xem tận mắt mà chỉ được xem datasheet mấy cái máy mài wafer (mài cấp độ nm), đĩa mài không lớn, chạy airbearing tốc độ max khoảng 3.000rpm thôi.
> 
> Đối với hệ cơ đời mới, linear servo họ khoe nano motion chứ vít me bi ít thấy ông nào dám khoe. Muốn gia công ở cấp độ um thì máy phải tính ở độ chia nm.
> 
> Thanks.


Bạn nói rất đúng

----------


## hanasimitai

> Gia công chính xác không cần tốc độ cao đâu, càng cao rung động càng nhiều, ở cấp độ nm (nanomet) thì càng phải cân nhắc.
> 
> Ngày xưa mình cũng làm trong ngành bán dẫn, chưa được đứng hay xem tận mắt mà chỉ được xem datasheet mấy cái máy mài wafer (mài cấp độ nm), đĩa mài không lớn, chạy airbearing tốc độ max khoảng 3.000rpm thôi.
> 
> Đối với hệ cơ đời mới, linear servo họ khoe nano motion chứ vít me bi ít thấy ông nào dám khoe. Muốn gia công ở cấp độ um thì máy phải tính ở độ chia nm.
> 
> Thanks.


Vit me vẫn đạt nm như thường.

----------


## anhcos

Gương cầu lồi và lõm kia dùng làm món j thế bạn.
Mình nghe thấy Đh này rất liên quan đến quốc phòng nên k muốn tìm hiểu lắm.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Chào bạn, mình đăng bài này lên chỉ để chia sẻ với mọi người, chứ mình cũng không có ý định gì khác, nhưng nếu có người cần liên hệ gia công, mình rất hoan nghênh. 
> Gia công siêu chính xác thì về công nghệ gia công nó cũng như gia công bình thường thôi, nhưng cái cần chú ý là máy phải chống rung tốt, dao phải bén, và thông số gia công phải hợp lý. Về vật liệu thì nếu dùng dao kim cương thì chỉ gia công được đồng, nhôm và 1 số kim loại màu khác, chứ sắc thép thì chịu.
> Theo nguyên lý cơ cấu máy thì, cơ cấu càng đơn giản càng tốt, nếu thêm vitme thì sai số của máy là sai số của động cơ cộng với sai số của vitme, thế nên sẽ giảm độ chính xác xuống.
> Về tốc độ trục chính thì bạn xem bạn ý kiến của bạn "Ga con"


Dùng vít me nhưng feedback là thước quang thì cũng như linear servo thôi, đang thắc mắc cái máy bác dùng bộ đk gì nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

người ta đã muốn hạn chế rung động , cấp chính xác nano mà mấy ông cứ bàn visme , vậy visme chế tạo cấp chính xác bao nhiêu ? độ tròn bao nhiêu , bi lăn có gây ra rung động không ? sản phẩm đặc thù thì nó có lí do phải xài linear servo... Vậy chủ thớt cho em biết rõ cái li do xài linear servo đi.

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

> người ta đã muốn hạn chế rung động , cấp chính xác nano mà mấy ông cứ bàn visme , vậy visme chế tạo cấp chính xác bao nhiêu ? độ tròn bao nhiêu , bi lăn có gây ra rung động không ? sản phẩm đặc thù thì nó có lí do phải xài linear servo... Vậy chủ thớt cho em biết rõ cái li do xài linear servo đi.


lý do dùng linear sẻvo để khi di chuyển ko còn rung động nữa á. vì thrust force là từ lực từ mà ra/

----------


## hung1706

Hệ máy mài nó khác với hệ máy tiện, tiện xong đánh bóng khác với tiện bóng nên chế độ cắt khác nhau và khác tùy theo với từng loại vật liệu. Chủ yếu là bác chủ nhắm đến sp thế nào.
Riêng việc dùng vitme hay linear em chỉ thắc mắc 2 anh chàng này lợi hơn ở chổ nào. Hiện nay hệ máy mài nó còn xài vitme cơ feedback enc Heidenhain.
Cấp độ chính xác nano hay micro chưa bàn tới vì khi bàn tới phải có phương pháp đo kiểm và hình ảnh số liệu cụ thể.
Người ta dùng bệ đá, trượt đệm khí, ăn mặt finish 1 lớp rất mỏng thì lực với rung ở chỗ nào đại ca mập.

----------


## Ga con

Với hệ vít me, servo giờ độ phân giải kinh khủng rồi, cỡ vài triệu p/r thì với vít me cho bước 10mm đi cũng đảm bảo độ chia chỉ vài nm. Nhưng với cây vít me chính xác nhất hiện nay (cấp UPZ) mới ra lò độ chính xác nó cũng chỉ đạt tối đa 0.5-0.8um, độ phân giải có cao hơn cũng không mấy ý nghĩa. Chưa tính vụ rung động sượng sạo như a Nam mô tả.

Đánh bóng bằng tay cũng có thể đạt độ bóng tính bằng nm nhưng đó là độ bóng còn độ chính xác thì không chắc. Muốn đảm bảo thì chỉ có cách gia công siêu tinh.

Có vẻ hơi khó tưởng tượng về vụ ảnh hưởng do rung động, e có ví dụ như này. Mấy cái nhà máy bán dẫn nó đặt lên cả khối bê tông đúc, xong xung quanh phải có các hào cách ly rung chấn với đường xá bên ngoài, mấy cái bệ chiếu, chụp, ăn mòn, cắt wafer... đều làm bằng đá nguyên khối, trượt trên băng pneumatic. Cục đá nặng khoảng vài tấn rồi, mà khi kiểm tra rung động kỹ sư gắn mấy cái sensor đầu bên kia, còn bên này dùng cái búa cỡ vài chục gam gõ gõ vài cái rồi đọc rung chấn đầu kia.   

Cụ Hung1706 nói đó là với máy mài thông thường thôi, với mài wafer đá mài không khác dao phay kim cương là mấy, độ xước của tấm wafer sau khi gia công khoảng thấp hơn khoảng cách mấy cái nội thất của chip là mấy (3-40nm), cái này có mài cũng không đạt nổi phải xử lý bằng ăn mòn lại, nhiệm vụ của mài là tạo nền phẳng gần đạt, còn xử lý vết xước tế vi là nhiệm vụ của hóa chất ăn mòn.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, iamnot.romeo, QuyND

----------


## Tuấn

> Mình không tham gia chế tạo máy này, mình chỉ dùng máy này để nghiên cứu chế tạo siêu chính xác thôi


Bạn là học sinh hay là giáo viên của trường vậy ? bạn nghiên cứu chế tạo siêu chính xác là bạn nghiên cứu cái gì thế ?

----------


## camvinh

xài vitme thì có độ rơ, nên sẽ không thể chính xác như linear servo dc, với lại nếu xài vitme thì có 2 sai số, là sai số của động cơ + sai số vitme

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## camvinh

> Bạn là học sinh hay là giáo viên của trường vậy ? bạn nghiên cứu chế tạo siêu chính xác là bạn nghiên cứu cái gì thế ?


giờ mình đang làm pos doc ở trường

----------


## trongnghia091

thế cho mình hỏi chi phí tổng thiệt hại để lên 1 con như của bạn khoảng bao nhiêu tiền

----------

